# my puppy annoying other dogs



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello. whenever i walk my pup and sees another dog, he gets really excited, and rushes over to the dog. he first sniffs them like crazy, and tries to wrestle with them. everytime, the other dogs get mad and growls at my puppy. one labradoodle today almost bite him, but didnt. is this just a puppy thing? also, he never listen to me when i say come. he only do tricks when i have treat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Your pup needs as much socialization as possible at the younger ages. What kind of socialization are you doing with your puppy? Are you only taking your pup on leashed walks? 

I recommend finding a few adult dogs that you can trust that he can spend some time around. Puppies learn a lot from older dogs as far as what is appropriate and what is not. 

Biting and snapping is communication in dogs. It may seem like a harsh thing to us, but its an appropriate response to a rambunctious puppy from an older dog. As long as its not a true attack (unrelenting biting, fighting, etc) its just communication.

You have to teach you puppy recall first before expecting him to come each and every time you call for him. This takes a lot of patience and persistence. You have to gradually increase the distraction level over time. Sounds to me like you are expecting too much of a puppy too early. Most puppies don't come when called in a high distraction context. Get your puppy's recall down to 100% in the lowest distraction environment, like in your home. 

You do this by slowly weaning off of using treats. In the beginning you'll want to give treats each time you give a command and the dog follows through. Then you need to slowly and randomly treat your pup. Then just give less and less treats on a variable basis until your pup will do what you ask of it each time without a treat.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

The playfulness isn't necessarily a puppy-thing, he may learn when enough is enough given enough time around other dogs. 
The other dogs are sending him that message by growling, they are letting him know that he's playing too much or too rough, and to back off. It's pretty much up to your pup to learn that.
I have a very similar problem with my Sparky (6 yrs old), he is a persistent fool, and although he will back off for a while, he will keep trying to play until the other dog tries to eat him alive (which I then step in and call off play time).

Edit: As for coming when calling, if they do not listen to me, a little "trick" I do is, I turn around and walk away, not paying any attention to the dog, and get behind the other side of a fence or door. Soon they get bored and lonely and run to the fence, if they bark/whine, I keep ignoring them, until they calm down sitting there, then I open the door and ask them to come in.
I cannot say this will work with all dogs.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn is only 14 months old and still a giant dork. Since I have had him I have been exposing him to lots of trusted dogs. My other dog, Darla, is super low key and will often put him in his place with a snap or growl when he won't give up. I take him for walks/runs with co workers dogs whom I know will give him an appropriate correction when they are done playing. He is not aggressive, just has a rough play style and endless energy. I think it is also important for dogs to have playmates with the same play style. A month or so ago some clients came in with their year old boxer. It came up in conversation that she didn't get to play with other dogs much. They said she loved to, but her boisterous nature would freak out other owners. I mentioned I had a perfect playmate for her. They have had a few play dates and it has been great for both of them.


----------

